# long - place de l'adjectif



## CaptClarkers

J'ai un problème avec long(ue)!..Parfois on le met après le nom (Il a les cheveux longs) et parfois avant...il a des manches longues.  Il y a une règle pour ce mot?!
Merce d'avance

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## defré

Bonjour, 

La règle en français est de placer l'adjectif après le nom, mais on peut le placer avant dans certains cas (langage soutenu ou expressions, par exemple).

Long n'est pas un cas particulier : "Des longs cheveux" sonne plus soutenu, plus poétique, mais a la même signification que "des cheveux longs".


----------



## Xence

Attention, on dira "_une longue route_" plutôt qu' "_une route longue_".

En fait, la règle de la place de l'adjectif est un petit peu plus compliquée que ça. Voir ici par exemple (§500 / d - Place de l'adjectif ), et puis là.


----------



## mayuehong

Bonjour à tous.
On dit « une robe longue », « une longue histoire ». Il semble que « cheveux longs » et « longs cheveux » existent tous les deux. Est-ce que le premier insiste sur les « cheveux » longs eux-mêmes tandis que le dernier se dit d’une coiffure ?

La place de l’adjectifs en français est très compliquée. J’ai vu dans un texte sur Coco Chanel « longs colliers » […], c’est pas correct ou ça se dit aussi ?

Merci.


----------



## xmarabout

L'adjectif peut généralement se mettre devant ou derrière le nom qu'il qualifie. C'est souvent juste une question de rythme de la phrase ou de sonorité voire parfois de ce sur quoi on veut insister. Dans tous les exemples donnés dans votre message, les deux options sont correctes:
- robe longue/longue robe
- histoire longue/longue histoire (bien que la première soit moins "joli" à entendre)
- colliers longs/longs colliers
- cheveux longs/longs cheveux


----------



## anne-kate

Bonjour, 

C'est vrai, c'est bien compliqué à expliquer, même pour un natif. Mais vous trouverez d'intéressantes explications ici:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syntax...Consid.C3.A9rations_d.27ordre_s.C3.A9mantique

a-k


----------



## LV4-26

_Elle avait les cheveux longs_ 
_Elle avait les longs cheveux_ 
_Elle avait les longs cheveux d'une gitane._ 
_Elle avait de longs cheveux bruns_ 
_Elle avait des cheveux longs bruns_ ==> pas très naturel.

Difficile d'en tirer une règle généralisable à tous les cas. Mais ça fonctionne au moins pour les parties du corps, je crois.
Certains adjectifs ne peuvent figurer qu'avant le nom. Pour d'autres, c'est l'inverse.
_Elle avait de grand yeux verts. 
Elle avait de verts yeux grands. 
_
Pour le reste, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec xmarabout ==>


> ....rythme de la phrase ou de sonorité voire parfois de ce sur quoi on veut insister...



PS: Pour _robe longue_, il s'agit d'une expression plus ou moins figée, formant un tout pour désigner un type de vêtement. Donc, c'est encore un cas à part.


----------



## xmarabout

LV4-26 said:


> _Elle avait les longs cheveux_


Sans doute OK mais ici c'est clairement une question de sonorité (répétition du "l") car 
_Elle avait *d*es longs cheveux_


----------



## xmarabout

Il me semble que les _adjectifs de couleurs_ se mettent généralement après le nom.


----------



## LV4-26

xmarabout said:


> Sans doute OK mais ici c'est clairement une question de sonorité (répétition du "l") car
> _Elle avait *d*es longs cheveux_


Je pense plutôt que c'est cette construction spécifique -- _avoir *le/la/les*_ [partie du corps][adjectif] -- qui est figée et qui interdit l'antéposition ==>
_Elle avait les cheveux courts_ 
_Elle avait les courts cheveux_


----------



## mayuehong

xmarabout said:


> Il me semble que les _adjectifs de couleurs_ se mettent généralement après le nom.


 J'ai l'impression que sauf les adjectifs de couleurs, la place des autres adjectifs est variable.


----------



## nancy161

Bonjour 
J'ai une question sur l'ordre d'objectif.

'Une jolie robe longue marron' ou bien ' Une jolie robe marron longue' ?

Je ne suis pas sur ce qui est correct.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Micia93

Je dirai "une jolie robe longue marron"


----------



## Maître Capello

Mettre autant d'adjectifs est assez peu naturel. J'en supprimerais sans doute un :

_une longue robe marron
une jolie robe marron_​
Mais si on me forçait à tous les mettre, je dirais plutôt :

_une jolie longue robe marron_​


----------



## Roméo31

Pour ma part, sous la torture, je dirais plutôt comme Micia _une jolie robe longue marron_, pour éviter de disjoindre _robe _de_ longue_...


----------



## Logospreference-1

Si l'on ne peut pas réduire le nombre d'adjectifs, on peut échapper à la torture en ajoutant un adverbe comme _très_ ou _fort_ à _jolie_, qui s'y prête. On retrouve alors une structure pas encore idéale mais plus habituelle :
_une très jolie robe longue marron, une longue robe marron fort jolie, etc._


----------



## Roméo31

Dans le même ordre d'idées :_ Une jolie robe longue de couleur marron._

On pourrait aussi se servir de la conj. de coordination_ et_ : _Une robe longue jolie et marron_.

Mais je "préfère" encore _une jolie robe longue marron. 
_


----------

